# Goatfest!!!



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Going to be a HUGE group of Goats- HGH (Houston Goat Heard) and a few others are working really hard to put this thing together everyone needs to go check it out and mark your calendars!!!
Here's the Thread about It and I'll also give you the link for the Texas section for all the other info- (hotel, caravans, ect...)
Take a look!!!! Sign up!!! 
http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129416

http://ls1gto.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=27

Going to be a BLAST!!!


Thanks Guys and Gals!

-Emily


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

Would be great to get a roll-out from the Dallas area and head down there. I'm game................Dallas Goats....U Game?

arty:


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

There is already a small list of us together signed up for a caravan leaving from Dallas! I think there are going to be camera crews to video when all the caravans are arriving at the show... should be pretty neat....!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Come on guys- Lots of views but no responces! Any questions?! Ya can't miss out on this!!!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

go to LS1GTO.com if ya want to read up!!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Just signed up, sounds like a blast...

Chris


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

Planning on going. Sounds like lots of give aways. HPE was asking me what they should donate, right after I got my cam, pulley, t stat MSDs and NGKs from them.:lol:

Who cares 427 rwhp and 391 rwtq. Whooopeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah I forgot to mention all the free stuff... gunna be awesome! Thanks guys for chiming in!  
Good to have ya Chris-


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

This would be my first "Goatfest" and first get together. From what I've read it seems like a great way to start off!!! Me and my girlfriend are planning on coming, barring anything crazy happening! I would be game in meeting the Dallas crew and cruising down South with everybody! I'm in Kilgore, close to Longview. Hope too see everybody at GOATFEST!!!

arty:


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

This will be my first G2G too Goatboy- Yeah, join our Caravan leaving saturday morning! there are already like 4 or five of us together. 
Should be fuuuuuuuuun! 
are you a member of LS1GTO.com? if not, go join and hit the texas section up and put your name on the caravan leaving from DFW of sat morning! 

-Emily


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Signed up BABY!!! Come on guys, this seems to be the "get together" NOT to miss! I'm spreading the word around my area, I know a couple guys that have gto's...it's gonna be amazing and crazy to see so many GTO's in one place :willy:


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

I know, it's going to be so awesome!!! 
I'm so excited


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

My son and I are going. Would like to hook up in Hillsboro off I-35 at a designated time. Any suggestions appreciated.:willy:


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

we'll figure it all out


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Paul1stSGT said:


> My son and I are going. Would like to hook up in Hillsboro off I-35 at a designated time. Any suggestions appreciated.:willy:


Hey Paul, you should check out ls1gto.com forums...just another great forum :cheers


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah, the lounge tends to be a little more... well "out there" I guess you might say... but it's def. entertainment and the tech sections have great material. 

Glad you guys are signed up. I think it's going to be a pretty fun weekend arty:


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

TorridRedHeart said:


> yeah, the lounge tends to be a little more... well "out there" I guess you might say... but it's def. entertainment and the tech sections have great material.
> 
> Glad you guys are signed up. I think it's going to be a pretty fun weekend arty:


oh no doubt it will be a blast! Looking forward to cruising up there with all you guys too!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

gotten to be a pretty decently big group for sat morning- schweeeeet


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

quickly approaching 100! at 98 now... too cool man! I freak out if i see two goats in one day, much less 100!!! Hold me back!!! lol  Help me Tom Cruise!!! Oprah!!! he he he...


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

TorridRedHeart said:


> quickly approaching 100! at 98 now... too cool man! I freak out if i see two goats in one day, much less 100!!! Hold me back!!! lol  Help me Tom Cruise!!! Oprah!!! he he he...


Yeah no joke, I freak out if I see 2...I saw a COSMO Goat last weekend...RARE!!!! But 100 gto's...it's going to be nuts :willy:


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Gunna be too cool man


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

Thinking about a CAI...been doing lots of research...and still undecided!:confused 

Anyways.....it'll be great seeing a hundred goats in one area...locals beware:cheers


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

this is the first pic i've seen of your car paul! are you Torrid red or spice red?
Did I see ya yesterday??? 
You should do a CAI! Go for it! buy me one while your at it...


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm spice red......the car u saw belongs to law enforcement...I think. my wife said she saw a red goat and described the guy driving as having a shinny badge.....


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

That would be cool!!! .......wouldn't it?


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

If he is law enforcement, and likes fast cars, and likes to push the pedal to the metal once in awhile.....then, yes....it's cool.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Ture that.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Almost hit 120! also lots of vintage Goats going to be there not counted!
Going to be fuuuuuuun!


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sounds awesome!*

Does anyone know of any GTO shows in the southern California area, would love to go and see what people are doing.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

ya might try LS1GTO.com in the local section for Cali... bet they have lots of meets.... that would be my sugestion... too bad your too far away to come to goatfest... gunna be cool  Beautiful BOM Goat you have there, my fav color...


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

Is there anybody leaving from the Mississippi or Louisianna area going down i-10 west to GoatFest? Also, everyone keeps saying they "signed up"... do I need to register to show up or something? I can't freakin wait!!!


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up and the compliment, I will check them out.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

LUKE! Today is the last day to get you info- Ya need to HURRY! Get over to LS1GTO.com and scroll down to the texas section- GET YOUR INFO TO KARON! There is a sticky at the top! You can still come but you won't be counted in for lunch, goody bags and DOOR PRIZES!!! I sure hope you read this today...  
But please, if ya don't get it into her- still come-! It's going to be a blast! If ya go over to the texas section on LS1GTO.com you'll find all the caravans- ! HURRY!!!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

creeping closer... sure is going to be fuuuuuun!


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Other than GoatFest. When and where's the next DFW Goat owners meet?


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

a few of us on the other forums have been debating on getting another get together for the East texas group to be held some were in the dallas area but we are gonna wait a little, till after goat fest but undetermind at this point keep in tune.arty:


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool. I'll keep a look out on both boards.


----------

